# Sandhill crane on a brick



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

ingredince
1 whole sandhill crane, plucked
1 masson brick
20 ft of bailer string

Take a sandhillcrane and a brick and bailer string. Take the brick and stuff it inside the whole crane. Then take the bailer sting and wrap the crane with the brick inside of it. Put the crane in a pot with beer and seasonings let it boil in the beer for 5 hours. Take the crane out,unwrap the string take the brick out of the crane. Keep the string and brick and throw the crane away.

I thought that this would be a little of some humor from a freind of mine. This goes out to Decoyer!Eat up!

_________________
"Hammer Time"

[ This Message was edited by: GooseBuster3 on 2002-03-21 16:54 ]


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Tyler,
You 'aught to be ashamed of yourself! Cranes are right tasty :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah but there ugly as he*$. and there sounds drive me up the wall.


----------

